# Ohio Museums and WW1 fly in USAF Museum Dayton Ohio



## Kyushuj7w (Jul 31, 2021)

This two-day flying event of authentic and replica World War I aircraft is offered every other year by the museum and the Great War Aeroplanes Association. The next one is in 2022. The event includes WWI living history re-enactors in a war encampment area, radio-controlled model aircraft, period vehicles, music and a collector’s show of WWI era items. The event will include guest speakers on WWI topics as well as many family hands-on and educational activities. Great show, vendors with some diecast but mostly books and model kits. I snagged a few WWI books while I was there. Of course you tour the museum while you are there. It also has an incredible book store . Several of the prints on my man cave walls are from a HS ROTC visit many many many years ago.








WWI Dawn Patrol Rendezvous
































Doug lives not that far away in Columbus, he was a member of our old model building forum.
Me on the right . A few members from that old forum live in England and visited with Doug some
years back. Sites like these are great for making connections.





Cell phone pics are not so great
































YOu can get some great books at great prices at these events . ... The clamps were courtesy of Doug
and helped a lot when building that flying boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2021)

Great shots, been to there museum, I need to go back again


----------



## Kyushuj7w (Aug 1, 2021)

Maybe at next years fly in a group of us can meet up. A friend who went in 2018 said there are some great model shops close by as well.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 5, 2021)

Kyushuj7w said:


>



Great stuff, the big balloon was from the RAF Museum. Might still be on long-term loan. Not sure of the acquisition details off hand.


----------

